# Menton Day 2011



## Trip_Wire (Nov 26, 2011)

Menton Day Ball 2011

The Commanders of the 1st Special Forces Group (Airborne) and Canadian Special Operations Regiment cordially invite you to the 2011 Menton Ball.

On 09 December 2011 at 1730 at the Clover Park Technical College, Lakewood WA

Uniform:

Formal – Dress Mess/ Blues or Class A with white shirt and bowtie / Tux/Suit/SFA Dress Uniform

The Menton Ball: Please RSVP by 21 November 2011

RSVP CW2 Rajala at timothy.rajala@soc.mil or (253) 966-0123.

http://maps.google.com/maps/place?u...t&ct=map-marker-link&resnum=1&ved=0CCwQrwswAA


----------



## LibraryLady (Nov 28, 2011)

LOL  Now I don't have to find the email to RSVP.  The Troll expects me to get into a monkey suit and get dolled up, sigh...  

LL


----------



## Trip_Wire (Nov 29, 2011)

LibraryLady said:


> LOL Now I don't have to find the email to RSVP. The Troll expects me to get into a monkey suit and get dolled up, sigh...
> 
> LL


 
Diane and I will not be attending this year, We have a conflict with the 1st Cavalry NW Chapter Christmas party early the next morning. We have to P/U a couple of members who no longer drive and its being held in Rainier, WA., a considerable drive from their homes.


----------



## LibraryLady (Nov 30, 2011)

Trip_Wire said:


> Diane and I will not be attending this year...


 
  I'm sorry you're not attending, but good on ya for chauffeuring.

LL


----------



## Trip_Wire (Dec 1, 2011)

LibraryLady said:


> I'm sorry you're not attending, but good on ya for chauffeuring.
> 
> LL


 
It will also save me from wearing my Tux and getting all 'gussied up.'


----------



## x SF med (Dec 1, 2011)

We have out tickets set aside...  just need to put away the raffle $$   Troll needs an AR or an M&P...  or both


----------



## medicchick (Dec 1, 2011)

Pic of Troll gussied up or it didn't happen.


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 2, 2011)

medicchick said:


> Pic of Troll gussied up or it didn't happen.


 
snork.  He's a peacock... he LIKES to get gussied up!  

LL


----------



## medicchick (Dec 2, 2011)

Bwahahahah


----------



## backcountrybase (Dec 2, 2011)

.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Dec 3, 2011)

Menton Week schedule.


----------



## BearW (Dec 3, 2011)

That looks really good. I'll be there with bells on! shall we start taking bets on the halo jump accuracy? Loser buys beers and 'price is right' rules in effect.


----------



## backcountrybase (Dec 3, 2011)

.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Dec 4, 2011)

LibraryLady said:


> snork. He's a *penguin*... he LIKES to get gussied up!
> 
> LL


 
Fixed that mis-quote for ya... ;)


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 5, 2011)

RB said:


> Fixed that mis-quote for ya... ;)


 
Ahh... thanks, RB, what would I do without ya?  I'm sure the Troll appreciates you making that change.  ;)

LL


----------



## x SF med (Dec 5, 2011)

backcountrybase said:


> Looks like I'll be missing it again. For all those that make it enjoy! I'm sure I'll get to hear some more good stories from this year..


 
I'll make sure Bear brings you back a beer...  it may be used though...  friggin Canuks....


----------



## x SF med (Dec 6, 2011)

BearW said:


> That looks really good. I'll be there with bells on! shall we start taking bets on the halo jump accuracy? Loser buys beers and 'price is right' rules in effect.


 
so you guys are going to have bells on your Santa suits this year?:ehh:    We just have party shirts (yes, the boss has designed and is sewing my party shirt)...  the bell thing is a little outre, even for you homos, isn't it?  

I'll be wearing the nice dark grey suit, find me and I'll drink a beer with you.


----------

